# Elongatus



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Any Elongatus fans out there? Have to keep a close eye on this guy. He hits whatever enters his tank immediately. Enjoy.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

As of lately there have been a bunch of guys getting them, btw


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice specimen


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice elong, how big is he?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i love elongs....thats my next fish if i can fit another 55gallong somehwere in my house! lol

urs looks badass man


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Beautiful elong !


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

NICE!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like how they look, like a little shark.
Great looking fish.

Attacks the glass quite often?


----------

